

BitTorrent releases Bleep: Encrypted P2P (Cloudless) Chat App - eevilspock
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/17/bittorrents-encrypted-p2p-chat-app-bleep-open-to-the-public-adds-mac-android-clients/

======
eevilspock
I don't know yet if BitTorrent has pulled this off in a way that is reliable,
secure, truly decentralized and easy-to-use, but this at least points to
future we want.

They claim[1], _" Bleep offers the freedom to communicate without the risk of
metadata being exposed."_, and that it is good for _" Journalists
communicating with sources without exposing their identity or their content."_

This line worries me: _" In typical Silicon Valley fashion, we’ll evaluate
monetization models down the line."_ I'm sure idlewords (Maciej Ceglowski)
would agree.

[1] [http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/07/30/bittorrents-chat-
clien...](http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/07/30/bittorrents-chat-client-
unveiled-bittorrent-bleep-now-in-invite-only-pre-alpha/)

